# Customer vs driver



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Chick filet 940 am order I arrive at chick and wait. Customer texts me she ordered lunch and it’s not ready for another hour. She wants me to cancel 

Well I’ve had it with driving and arriving only to cancel. I text she needs to cancel or else another driver comes here and repeats the problem. She replies no. Postmates will charge her full delivery fee. I reply you can email customer support and work it out. She still won’t cancel. No she says I can cancel so she won’t get charged. 

I reply. If I cancel then I get nothing. Not going to happen. I am here and I will wait the hour and get paid wait time and then I’ll deliver your food.

guess what she bows goes and cancel the order. I had to be firm and stand my ground.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Chick filet 940 am order I arrive at chick and wait. Customer texts me she ordered lunch and it's not ready for another hour. She wants me to cancel
> 
> Well I've had it with driving and arriving only to cancel. I text she needs to cancel or else another driver comes here and repeats the problem. She replies no. Postmates will charge her full delivery fee. I reply you can email customer support and work it out. She still won't cancel. No she says I can cancel so she won't get charged.
> 
> ...


Well played buddy but how much
do they pay for wait time?
In case she called your bluff...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> Chick filet 940 am order I arrive at chick and wait. Customer texts me she ordered lunch and it's not ready for another hour. She wants me to cancel
> 
> Well I've had it with driving and arriving only to cancel. I text she needs to cancel or else another driver comes here and repeats the problem. She replies no. Postmates will charge her full delivery fee. I reply you can email customer support and work it out. She still won't cancel. No she says I can cancel so she won't get charged.
> 
> ...


If they try to tell you how to run your business, they get fired.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

um, er, ah and how much did this 'stand' get you. Or the flip side how much did you lose sitting around for an hour? Sometimes the path of least resistance IS the obvious path.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

7 cents a minute wait is garbage. But I had a high confidence she’d cancel once I stood my ground. And sure enough after 10 minutes of texting she cancels. Then I waited 5 more minutes at chick filet and got another delivery that tipped $6 + $3. Plus the $2.50 for the cancel. Not great but better than canceling and getting nothing. Plus engine not running


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> 7 cents a minute wait is garbage. But I had a high confidence she'd cancel once I stood my ground. And sure enough after 10 minutes of texting she cancels. Then I waited 5 more minutes at chick filet and got another delivery that tipped $6 + $3. Plus the $2.50 for the cancel. Not great but better than canceling and getting nothing. Plus engine not running


You made $11.50?!?

No way! You guys are making big bucks!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

This really has nothing to do with any particular delivery app, rather it is a general mindset of people. 

I had ordered an item through Amazon sold and fulfilled by a third party. Last night that third party sent me an email saying the item is no longer available and that I need to request a cancellation. NOPE. See, if I request a cancellation, it does not go against them. If they cancel saying they can not fulfill, it goes against them. Stood my ground and responded it is THEIR problem and THEY have to cancel.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> This really has nothing to do with any particular delivery app, rather it is a general mindset of people.
> 
> I had ordered an item through Amazon sold and fulfilled by a third party. Last night that third party sent me an email saying the item is no longer available and that I need to request a cancellation. NOPE. See, if I request a cancellation, it does not go against them. If they cancel saying they can not fulfill, it goes against them. Stood my ground and responded it is THEIR problem and THEY have to cancel.


Problem with these delivery apps is even I am correct and did what I'm supposed to do I can still get screwed. Happened several times last week. I arrive and another driver took it. What to do? Call support have them cancel or I cancel merchant issue. Either way I get nothing.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

Next time: order the food; pick it up; drive to the vicinity; hide outback; wait five minutes; Mark unavailable.

Get paid without away, and enjoy your chicken.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Bullet Bob said:


> Next time: order the food; pick it up; drive to the vicinity; hide outback; wait five minutes; Mark unavailable.
> 
> Get paid without away, and enjoy your chicken.


That was my plan. Either way I wasn't canceling


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah and how much did this 'stand' get you. Or the flip side how much did you lose sitting around for an hour? Sometimes the path of least resistance IS the obvious path.


um, er, ah he didn't lose anything sitting around for an hour because he didn't sit around for an hour. She cancelled the order. RIF.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> he didn't lose anything sitting around for an hour because he didn't sit around for an hour.


not an hour? OK, way too much time and too much thought, imho. Better?¿


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You lost me at the part where you texted the customer back.
I'll allow ONE text only if it clarifies the delivery address. You send me two or more texts I pick up the food and then call support that you are harassing me and I feel unsafe to deliver. My Dogs get a free dinner.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> Problem with these delivery apps is even I am correct and did what I'm supposed to do I can still get screwed. Happened several times last week. I arrive and another driver took it. What to do? Call support have them cancel or I cancel merchant issue. Either way I get nothing.


Call support. They'll toss you a few bucks for your time. Use a backup app so you can deliver something else while you're on hold.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> Chick filet 940 am order I arrive at chick and wait.


Waiting is your first mistake. Time is money. I never wait. Either I will do a delivery on another app in the meantime or cancel.



joebo1963 said:


> I reply. If I cancel then I get nothing. Not going to happen. I am here and I will wait the hour and get paid wait time and then I'll deliver your food.
> 
> guess what she bows goes and cancel the order. I had to be firm and stand my ground.


As a veteran delivery driver, I give you a round of applause for standing your ground. Job well done. If you know me on this forum, I rarely, if at all, say that. So embrace it



BigJohn said:


> This really has nothing to do with any particular delivery app, rather it is a general mindset of people.


Firmly agree.



joebo1963 said:


> Problem with these delivery apps is even I am correct and did what I'm supposed to do I can still get screwed. Happened several times last week. I arrive and another driver took it. What to do? Call support have them cancel or I cancel merchant issue. Either way I get nothing.


I mean, I agree. Depending on the app, in most cases, if you cancel you get nothing and if you call and explain and take your time, they (the app) cancels and you still get nothing.

I always do the right thing by contacting support because in most cases, I am picking up an order that is unavailable because another driver just canceled instead of contacting support. I am usually calling support while going to pick up or drop from another platform so its not a huge deal. I am not going to sit at a restaurant for 20 minutes on support call and waste time and money.



NOXDriver said:


> You lost me at the part where you texted the customer back.
> I'll allow ONE text only if it clarifies the delivery address.


:i'm mad: Its called common courtesy. Customers view us like pieces of doo because a lot of you act condescending to them. If a customer wants to talk to you, talk to them. I know you are busy. I know it is annoying. I do not care what you think or what you feel. I could be the next driver they get when they order again and I get stiffed a tip because you as an <insert noun profanity here>.



NOXDriver said:


> You send me two or more texts I pick up the food and then call support that you are harassing me and I feel unsafe to deliver. My Dogs get a free dinner.


I have done this before but ONLY when the customer is obviously harassing me. If the customer has legitimate questions or concerns or changes to the order or the delivery, you should talk to the customer. Do not treat customers any different then you would if you worked for an employer and had rules on how to talk to customers. Yes you are an independent contractor but you still need to use common courtesy and some decency towards a fellow human being, and honestly, your parents failed you somewhere along the way if I even need to tell you that.


----------

